# Bilateral Talipes



## LouiseClare

I have a 10 month old son who has Talipes. Just 9 days after he was born he was put into cast and eventually wore the boots and bar. We are really struggling at the moment, Ben is only wearing the boots and bar at night time, we had didn't have any problems until 3 months ago. Ben now wakes between 6 and 12 times a night, he's screaming like he's in pain, as soon as we take the boots off he stops crying. The boots are not too tight and he doesn't have any sores. I have taken some advise from The Steps website and put a pillow under his feet but this doesn't make any difference. Recently we've started to allow him to sleep without his boots on and he has a great nights sleep, my only concern is that he will relapse, I know this will happen eventually. We have tried to settle him with his boots on, we've tried standing over him stroking his face, singing to him etc, he may fall back to sleep but only for half an hour. We are totally exhausted at the moment. Our next appointment at the hospital isn't until 7th June, I tried ringing the nurse who usually deals with Ben at Leicester Royal Infirmary but i'm still waiting for a phone call back.

Does anyone have any advise?


----------



## charlottecco2

Hello there,
My son was also born with severe talipes and was put in plastercast at just 3 days old, he then wore the ponsetti bar and boots for 3 months 24hours a day and then just over night, and like your son, my son eventually refused to wearing the boots and would just not sleep and settle whilst wearing them.
Eventually for everyones sanity I stopped making him wearing them. I got told that there was a big chance of relapse and him having to wear them again later on in life.
But he is now nearly 2 and very close to walking. And he hasn't worn the ponsettis for over a year and there hasn't been a relapse. 
My heart goes out to you as I know what you are going through. Its a nightmare, plus my son liked to sleep on his side, which could NEVER happen when wearing those boots.
But they have appeared to have done the job,. so am very happy about that. Goodluck xx


----------



## CandJ

Hey,

Don't really have any advice but I just wanted to say that my brother was born with Talapise, he's now 17 and completely normal (well as normal as younger brothers can be :haha:! 

So I just wanted to say it's all worth it in the end 

Good luck, I know it's a tough time. 

:hugs:


----------



## Alias

Just wanted to say good luck. My little girl is almost 3 weeks old, and has ponseti casts on both feet to correct them. I'm dreading the boots and bar stage, but I know it's entirely in her best interest. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------

